# Dream vacation catfishing trip



## catmanbennie (Jan 15, 2010)

If you had the time and money to go on a dream vacation catfishing trip were would you want to go?


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Ebro river Spain or South America for the giant cats there.

Otherwise I am living the dream


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

a "dream" catfishing trip for me would be....

a 12 hour ticket at Rainbow Lakes paypond! 

seriously...a 2 week float/fish/camp trip via canoe on a secluded, underfished, Medium size river in a prime flathead state in the good 'ol USA. 

have to make sure i take a gun though in case i start hearing those Banjo's commin my way


----------



## shadpocket (Jan 18, 2010)

Wels catfishing in Spain.


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

Red River of the North, which runs along the North Dakota/Minnesota borders.

Home of monster channels.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Sheffield, Alabama

I went there last year for the Cabala's Classic and had a blast everywhere we dropped anchor we caught fish and not small fish, Lynn and I are going back there again in March this year I am so looking forward to it again........Doc


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

Doctor said:


> Sheffield, Alabama
> 
> I went there last year for the Cabala's Classic and had a blast everywhere we dropped anchor we caught fish and not small fish, Lynn and I are going back there again in March this year I am so looking forward to it again........Doc


I agree completly see ya in march


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

I would love to go on a trip to ole man river....THE Mississippi river, and go after some monsters. My fishing buddy writes for a catfish magazine who's boss (Tim Scott) guides there. Although, going to Spain for Wel's or South America for Red Tail's and Piraiba would be a blast as well.....................Is it the beginning of SPRING YET??????!!!!!!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Amazon river to fish for Red Tail cats or Europe to fish for the Wels. Here in the US of A would be the red river for the giant channels up there.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree Brian. A trip for Redtails is on my "Bucket List".


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

In 29 days I am taking one of my Dream trips. Heading to the James for some monster blues.


Larry


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

firecat said:


> In 29 days I am taking one of my Dream trips. Heading to the James for some monster blues.
> 
> 
> Larry


^^^That is another one on my list....I have a lot of fish I want to catch on a list. I was lucky enough to cross off a couple this past year when I was down in Florida. Hopefully I can get some of these cats crossed off the list sometime soon.


----------



## catfishrollo (Dec 27, 2009)

I agree Larry. I will be heading back down for my second time at end of the month also. The James is pretty amazing! rollo


----------



## catmanbennie (Jan 15, 2010)

My dream fishing trip would be going to brazil and catching a monster wels catfish, or going to the James river and catching some big blues.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

catmanbennie said:


> My dream fishing trip would be going to brazil and catching a monster wels catfish, or going to the James river and catching some big blues.


Brazil does not have the wels catfish...they are in Europe. They do have the Red Tail catfish in Brazil though...


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

fishdealer04 said:


> A*mazon river to fish for Red Tail cats or Europe to fish for the Wels*. Here in the US of A would be the red river for the giant channels up there.



That pretty much sums it up for me. Also in SA you can catch multiple catfish that go over 100 pounds, sounds like a dream to me


----------



## smoothkip25 (Nov 17, 2008)

I also am Headed to the James at the end of the month so thats reality! Id like to fish some of the Mississippi Backwater areas for monster Flatheads or Go to Surinam(sp?) And catch some of them LauLau Cats I seen on Hunt for big fish with Larry Dahlberg, 200 to 400 pound cats!


----------



## livtofsh (May 13, 2004)

hi larry i to am heading down to the james on 03/06/10 .. i live in columbus and read your posts all the time.. you guys catch some great fish on the ohio my biggest is approx 70lbs. got it medal dam. i say that because it went 12lbs. over on my 50lbs scales.. if your going to be in richmond on 03/06/10 let me know would love to meet you guys my # is 614-551-4996


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

Yeah I will be there we are leaving on the 4th and will be there the 5th and the 6th and coming home on the 7th. Where are you guys staying at?

Larry


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

Good luck on your trip Larry. Is your dad going on this trip? Justcrazy and I are leaving on the 6th and fishing the 7th and 8th. Should be a good time.


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

No Dad has a Duracats Tournament at Grandview so he is not going on this trip. We are coming home on the 7th. Good luck to you guys and we will try and leave you guys some fish to catch. LOL

Larry


----------

